# Impressed Demijohns



## oz-riley (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey all,
 I had trouble choosing my most favorite item and it came out a draw between these two.
 First is a large sized Impressed Demijohn from 
 J. Rooney, Wine & Spirit Merchant, Warrnambool. and second,
 Powell Orr & Goldie, PPY LD, Port Fairy. (note the spelling error in Pty).
 Warrnambool and Port Fairy are in Victoria Australia, Warrnambool is my home town and I have a rather large collection of Warrnambool and surrounding towns bottles, ephemera etc...
 Enjoy...
 Chris.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 24, 2003)

they are very nice,
 I can' t decide what my favorite item is, very hard question.
 I may have to post one from several different types of bottles,  how many favorites can you have [] .


----------



## oz-riley (Apr 25, 2003)

Ha! I wish I had found these in a creek,
 I had to fork out hard earned coinage for these two. 
 One from a local auction house and the other turned up on ebay.
 As far as I know these are the only example of each of these known. (as soon as I say this people will come out of the woodwork saying " Hey I have one of those!" ).
 Chris...


----------



## crackpot (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Oz 

 I have an impressed Cuming Smith & Co Melbourne. Found in Adelaide just wondering if they are common.


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jun 3, 2004)

hey oz, the only demis i have got are taylor and college brisbane they must be pretty common because i have 3 of them. they look good on the veranda though. by for now ken[]


----------



## Tandy (May 7, 2005)

Irish and Oz-riley- you should be able to hazard a guess as to what my favourite ginger beer is!

 Cheers!


----------

